# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  wave maker resun 15000; AJUDA

## Luis Montinho

alguem me arranja o esquema electrico da caixa de regulação desta bomba? ou então alguem sabe a referencia da resistencia que tem acopolado um dissipador de aluminio. a posição dela na placa é IC5.

obrigada pela ajuda

----------


## António Vitor

> alguem me arranja o esquema electrico da caixa de regulação desta bomba? ou então alguem sabe a referencia da resistencia que tem acopolado um dissipador de aluminio. a posição dela na placa é IC5.
> 
> obrigada pela ajuda


IC será de integrated circuit, procurei por ic 5 na net e não encontrei nada...não sei...

tira o dissipador do ic, e lê a referencia que tem...ou alguém que consiga ler já que o teu ardeu...certo?

para ser uma resistência teria apenas dois apoios, ou soldaduras na sua junção à placa...
se for um ic normal de tensão (regulador de tensão) terás 3 pins em principio.

tira uma foto disso, ou alguém que consiga ler a tensão de saida disso...e entrada...

----------


## António Vitor

hum é em cima onde está o dissipador?
queimou isso foi?

Agora é descobrir que IC será...ou equivalente...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas! 

Esquece a referência, está apagada.

Pareceu-me ser um mosfet com current sense (5 pinos). Qual na sei.

Um dos meus controladores deixou de funcionar por e simplesmente, não sei se é o teu caso.

Mas se for, tenta ver as soldaduras, pq parece que eles andaram a economizar na solda. No meu caso, esse mesmo IC tava meio solto com soldaduras frias. Resoldei-o e ficou logo a funcionar. Para constatares isto, basta abanares suavemente o mosfet, se os pinos do outro lado mexerem, a soldadura está partida. e precisa de ser refeita.

IC5 é a referência desse integrado no circuito electrico, não tem qq relação com a referência própriamente dita do mosfet.

Esquemas procurei e não encontrei. Mas pelos datasheet dos integrados todos dá para perceber +- o que eles estão a fazer.

Como entretanto consegui por a funcionar, não me chateie mais.

Se não é isto, tenta ser mais especifico no que procuras, tvz te consiga ajudar.

Abraço

----------


## Luis Montinho

a única coisa que sei é que está bem soldada e os 5 contactos que estão soldados na placa dão para vários componentes.

como é que eu consigo ser mais especifico para me poder ajudar?

obrigado pela auda, na mesma.

----------


## Luis Montinho

já tirei o dissipador e a referencia não existe.
a peça tem 5 contactos todos soldados e dão ligação a outros componentes.
já fui a um técnico para tentar medir, mas como está avariada não consigo ver nada.

não sei como mais hei-de descobrir uma peça igual ou equivalente.

obrigado na mesma

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Eu diria que será um mosfet irc530, mas tenho de verificar.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> a única coisa que sei é que está bem soldada e os 5 contactos que estão soldados na placa dão para vários componentes.
> 
> como é que eu consigo ser mais especifico para me poder ajudar?
> 
> obrigado pela auda, na mesma.


Boas.

Ok, pode ser outra coisa qq então.

Consegues tirar foto do teu controlador sem tampa? para ver o que tem de componentes?

Um dos meus, tinha fusivel, e tinha sido o fusivel a morrer.

Tira foto para ver.


Outra coisa, qd ligas o transformador ao controlador sem bomba, a luz vermelha acende? e as azuis? acendem?


Se tiveres multimetro pode medir umas coisas para ver se é da fonte, ponte rectificadora, etc.

Tem que se ir por fazes.

MAs a foto já ajuda a perceber o que tens.

abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Eu diria que será um mosfet irc530, mas tenho de verificar.


Boas!

Como conseguis-te ver?

O meu tava raspado....

----------


## António Vitor

com a electricidade não se brinca...
conheço uma história real de quem apanhou um choque por ter aberto a caixa do pc....e curiosamente morreu...e pior ainda era electricista, aliás engenheiro dessas coisas...
cuidado.

como foi isso possivel não sei da fonte só vem 12 v máximo...coisas do caraças possivelmente descarregou corrente para o chassis do pc e a terra não disparou.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Neste caso não tens problema, pq tens um transformador antes a baixar a tensão para 24VAC. no worries!  :Wink:

----------


## Luis Montinho

como consegui ver o quê?
as soldas estão visivelmente boas e o fusíveltb não está queimado.
seguindo a tensão desde a entrada perco-a persisamente na peça que tem o dissipador.

espero que alguém me diga algo em concreto, para solucionar a coisa.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> como consegui ver o quê?


Isto era para o Helder.

Volto a referir, ajuda que coloques fotos do controlador aberto.

Uma foto para cada lado da placa de circuito. O mosfet, se for o que o helder diz, os pinos que interessam para agora são o 1 (gate), o 3 (Dreno) e o 5 (source). 

O 2 e o 4 são os que dão informação da corrente que está a passar no mosfet, mas que para agora não interessam.

Para te orientares, o pino 5 (source) do mosfet, está ligado ao negativo da ponte rectificadora grande, um rectangulo preto que está junto dos dois condensadores. Isto podes ver na foto que o António colocou. Embora o teu PCB seja diferente este componente é igual  (o teu é outra versão pq tem fusivel).

As pistas de cobre na placa tb ajudam a perceber. As mais largas, são as que passam mais corrente.

O pino 1 (lado oposto no fet qd encontrares o 5) deve ter uma pista de cobre muito mais fina e vai parar para o meio do circuito se a seguires.

O pino 3 (dreno) tá ligado a uma pista grossa tb, e segue para o diodo de grandes dimensões, componente tb preto com um traço branco numa das pontas e formato cilindrico. Tá logo ao lado do fet. Este diodo liga entre o pino 3 e a massa.

Bom isto assim é um pouco ingrato...  :Big Grin: 

Estou a evitar parar uma da minhas bombas para abrir o controlador tb. Mas se não conseguires por fotos, faz-se.

Mas continuando. A pista que sai do pino 3 termina no diodo e numa bobine. Vês onde liga o outro pino da mesma bobine, e aí tens outra bobine e um condensador ligados neste ponto.

Com o multimetro em DC (numa escala que dê para ler mais de 30V). vê se tens aqui tensão.

Se não tiveres, desliga o circuito e mete o multimetro a testar continuidades. Vê se entre este mesmo ponto e a massa ele apita. Se apitar ou mostrar "0". o condensador deve ter ido ao ar, ou então é mesmo o fet morto...

Bem, vou tirar medidas ao meu para ter uma ideia concreta dos valores que deves ver.

Tenta tirar as fotos tb.

Abraço

----------


## Luis Montinho

amigo joaoCalves, não encontro aqui o ícon para anexar a foto. mas a minha é igual a uma que está na fotografia colocada pelo António vitor mais abaixo.
vou tirar umas mais proximas e depois tento mandar. espero conseguir.
obrigado pela ajuda

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Ok, as fotos ajudam muito. Tira aos dois lados do pcb.

Não tive tempo para ver qual das minhas é a que tem fusivel. Mas a ver se depois consigo. Queria tb confirmar se o pinout bate certo, mas isso se meteres foto entretanto tb se confirma.

Isto vai ser dificil, mas vamos tentar...

----------


## António Vitor

já pensastes falar com os chineses que fabricaram isso?

um email aos homens da resun pode ser que tenhas sorte, quem sabe..
aliás se tiver tempo ainda faço isso hoje.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Tentar não custa, mas duvido que enviem o esquema, senão era facil copiar...

Não é que não se faça à mesma se se quiser copiar mas....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luis Montinho

amigos António e João, espero que isto ajude, para eu tb poder ser ajudado. vou mandar umas fotos para ver se obtenho ideias.

quanto a contactar os chineses, ainda não tentei mas não me parece que seja por aí. já contactei o distribuidor em portugal e o importador em espanha (ICA). NÃO OBTIVE RESPOSTA. talvez tente outra vez.

obrigado e até breve

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Ok, para já esquece o que escrevi, o pinout parece ser diferente.

Vou tentar descobrir que fet é este pelo pinout.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Luís.

Não tou a encontrar nenhum fet que se enquadre com o que está no pcb da wavemaker. Mas vou continuar a procurar

No entanto, não respondes-te a umas perguntas que te fiz antes.

Qd ligas o controlador ao transformador, acende alguma luz? É que se não acender nenhuma, o problema nem deverá ser do fet ou de qq componente da parte de potência.

O circuito tem quase duas fontes independentes. O comum é só mesmo o transformador externo.

Fico a aguardar resposta.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Parece-me um PROFET, normalmente o mais usado é o BTS555 podem ver as suas características aqui:
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/317113.pdf

É muito comum ser usado em circuitos de controlo de motores e outras cargas resistivas e indutivas pois devido ao arranque dos mesmos, provocam picos altos de corrente.

Poderá ser outro modelo, mas com package TO-218 nao há muitos mesmo, tenho quase a certeza que analisando o circuito e se os sinais baterem certo com o seu pinout este será um bom equivalente se nao for mesmo o certo.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Obrigado pela dica Baltasar.

Isto é completamente diferente do que procurava.

Vou analizar a ver se pode bater certo com os pinos.

Sinceramente, desconhecia estes dispositivos.

Pelo diagrama, isto é um circuito integrado de potência que pouco ou nada se compara com fet's, o que tb justifica que lhe chamem IC5 no esquema.

Vou analizar.

Abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Mesmo assim, nada parece bater certo.

Já vi uns qts e nada.

O vbb é no pino 3 nos datasheet. e o out no 1 e 5.

Se se olhar para o pcb, a entrada bate no pino 1 e a saida no pino 2...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pois não estando a ver e medir os sinais é mais difícil de seguir a coisa, mas se não está errado assim numa primeira vista será algo assim que está no circuito não?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Esse rail que sublinhas-te é massa. se vires do outro lado, junto ao positivo da ponte rectificadora, tens um chante para a massa do outro lado da ponte. J4 na foto do lado dos componentes.

Descobri entretanto os equivalentes da irf, mas o pinout é identico aos que indicas-te.

Será que é algum fet duplo? é que o pino 3 e 5 estão ambos à massa.

Portanto vendo bem, nem tem current sense. pino 1 entrada, pino 2 saida, pino 4 control. 3 e 5 massa.

Isto é o que me está a parecer.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Então vamos começar a tirar medidas e esquecer o pseudo fet para já.

Tens um multimetro? Senão tens, vais ter que ir às compras...

Abre a imagem em anexo.

Tens circulos com 3 cores.

Os pinos envolvidos por circulos vermelhos, tens que medir 24V AC.

Os pinos envolvidos pelos circulos amarelos, tens que medir ~= 36V DC.

Os pinos dentro do circulo azul têm que dar 5V DC.

Tira estas medidas e mete aqui os resultados.

----------


## Luis Montinho

> boas luís.
> 
> Não tou a encontrar nenhum fet que se enquadre com o que está no pcb da wavemaker. Mas vou continuar a procurar
> 
> no entanto, não respondes-te a umas perguntas que te fiz antes.
> 
> Qd ligas o controlador ao transformador, acende alguma luz? é que se não acender nenhuma, o problema nem deverá ser do fet ou de qq componente da parte de potência.
> 
> O circuito tem quase duas fontes independentes. O comum é só mesmo o transformador externo.
> ...


acendem os led`s todos alternadamente e dão a sensação que fazem a sequencia como estivessem a trabalhar.

----------


## Luis Montinho

> boas.
> 
> Então vamos começar a tirar medidas e esquecer o pseudo fet para já.
> 
> Tens um multimetro? Senão tens, vais ter que ir às compras...
> 
> Abre a imagem em anexo.
> 
> Tens circulos com 3 cores.
> ...


ok amigo joão. Eu vou medir isso e depois digo os valores.
Achas que a ideia do baltazar com aquela referencia que mandou não dará eqivalencia ao que lá tenho, para por aquilo a trabalhar como deve de ser?
Estive a ver o link que o baltazar mandou, mas aquilo é areia demais para a minha camioneta.
Espero amanha conseguir fazer aquelas leituras.

Obrigado. E obrigado ao baltazar também

----------


## JoaoCAlves

O problema é que o pinout não bate certo...

Tou a ver que sem osciloscópio não há nada para ninguem...

Mas ainda na tenho cá o meu....

----------


## Luis Montinho

para não comprar um pedi a um técnico para medir os tais contactos.
espero amanha ou depois já ter esses valores.

BOM FIM DE SEMANA

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> acendem os led`s todos alternadamente e dão a sensação que fazem a sequencia como estivessem a trabalhar.


So agora reparei nesta tua resposta.

Bom, o teu problema, é praticamente o mesmo que o meu.

Eu tb tinha os led's todos a acender como se tivesse tudo a funcionar normalmente....

Luís, vou insistir, verifica se não tens nenhum componente meio solto na parte de potência.

Os componentes não podem abanar, têm que tar presos. Se abanar, é pq a soldadura está partida. No meu caso era o fet, mas não quer dizer que o teu tb seja.

Verifica todos os componentes à volta do fet, ou seja, os condensadores todos de grande dimensão, as bobines, o condensador perto da saida.

Qd os abanares, vê se do outro lado da placa os pinos mexem. Isto infelizmente, é uma avaria comum nestes controladores.

Vou assinala-los nas fotos e já meto aqui.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Aqui tens.

----------


## Luis Montinho

amigo joao, já vi as soldas todas e por precaução já troquei algumas que não estavam a 100%. o problema mantém-se. já pedi orçamento para a peça que o Baltasar sugeriu, (bts 555) mas aquilo é caro como o caraças para uma coisa tão pequena, mas que acima de tudo não tenho a certeza se vai dar. 
conheces alguns sitos onde eu possa pedir orçamento?

obrigado

----------


## Luis Montinho

caro Baltazar , já vi as soldas todas e por precaução já troquei algumas que não estavam a 100%. o problema mantém-se. já pedi orçamento para a peça que o Baltasar sugeriu, (bts 555) mas aquilo é caro como o caraças para uma coisa tão pequena, mas que acima de tudo não tenho a certeza se vai dar. 
conheces alguns sitos onde eu possa pedir orçamento?

obrigado

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Mas se os pinos não batem certo com os sinais como o João referiu é porque será outro componente qualquer.

Poderá ser um bridge motor driver tipo um LM... qq coisa ou outro.

Aqui esta uma lista com vários: http://www.micrel.com/_PDF/Selection_Guides/mosfet%20drvr.pdf

Todos os que o package for TO220-5 são de 5 pinos como o soldado na placa.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

decidi ajudar um pouco...o IC5 não é nenhum FET...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Encontrei um possivel integrado. O Pinout bate certo.


IXDN409CI

Tem que ser o IXD*N* para que o pino 5 (enable) não seja utilizado, caso contrário não funciona uma vez que no pcb ele está ligado à massa. No datasheet, diz que o enable tem que estar a vcc para o chip funcionar.

Datasheet neste link.
IXDI409CI pdf, IXDI409CI description, IXDI409CI datasheets, IXDI409CI view ::: ALLDATASHEET :::

Vê os preços do integrado. Mas acho que devias arranjar um multimetro para tentar tirar mais conclusões. Mas se for baratucho, podes tentar substituir-lo.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Boas.
> 
> Encontrei um possivel integrado. O Pinout bate certo.
> 
> 
> IXDN409CI
> 
> Tem que ser o IXD*N* para que o pino 5 (enable) não seja utilizado, caso contrário não funciona uma vez que no pcb ele está ligado à massa. No datasheet, diz que o enable tem que estar a vcc para o chip funcionar.
> 
> ...


...também não é esse!  :yb665:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Bruno.

Sinceramente, não estou a perceber o teu objectivo.

Se sabes o que é, porque não dizes?

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Vendo o que foi escrito para tras, não me parece que essa peça seja um mosfet.

----------


## Luis Montinho

amigo joao, tou a ver que tenho aquilo estragado de vez. 
NÃO HÁ CONCENSO!!!
O técnico que me viu as peças fez a revisão à placa diz que também não me consegue saber a referencia daquilo, mesmo medindo um novo. eu pensava que isso era possível.

o bruno também diz que não é, mas também não sabe dizer o que é...

qualquer dia o dinheiro que ando a gastar nas reparações e avariguações, daria para comprar uma nova bomba.
tou desanimado.

----------


## Luis Montinho

há alguma coisa objectiva que eu possa fazer para chegar a alguma conclusão?

obrigado

----------


## Luis Montinho

ok joao, vou ver isso e exprimento.

OBRIGADO

----------


## Luis Montinho

Bruno tens alguma ideia objectiva para solucionar o problema?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Amigo Luís, o problema é estar longe, mas se quiser enviar isso por correio tenho todo o gosto de averiguar como deve ser com os devidos aparelhos e claro só paga o envio do correio em si, mais que isso é mesmo muito difícil sem ver os sinais que estão na placa concretamente.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá, 
estava a tentar manter o tópico activo o mais tempo possível, tendo em conta que ninguém chegou a uma solução, o integrado ic5 LM2576T-ADT, que basicamente é um regulador de tensão ajustada.

Espero ter ajudado  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Isso custa de 3 a 5 euros. No ebay com portes deve-te ficar por 5 euros. Agora é so tirares esse e pores o novo.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok tal como tinha falado também suspeitava de um LM qualquer, mas ia mesmo mais para os bridge driver e nunca me passaria pela cabeça que tivessem usado neste circuito um mais virado para criar step-down (buck) de alimentação fixa geralmente devido a ideia ser a voltagem varia de forma que o motor da bomba faca a simulação das ondas.

Ou estes controladores ( :SbSourire2: ... sorry não os conheço mesmo) somente permitem regular o speed que a bomba está a debitar no momento e não geram nada aleatório do género das Vortech?

Bem o que interessa é que está ai a solução e se for só esse componente danificado tudo fica resolvido.  :Pracima:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Sim baltasar, é mesmo isso. Aquilo tem um tipo de sequência que não é alterável. A única alteração é ao tempo de cada velocidade, mudando umas resistências ou uns condensadores. Depois existem uns IC's que mudam de estado e fazem a rampa entre estados(mudança de velocidade). Todos os componentes são passivos.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Olá, 
> estava a tentar manter o tópico activo o mais tempo possível, tendo em conta que ninguém chegou a uma solução, o integrado ic5 LM2576T-ADT, que basicamente é um regulador de tensão ajustada.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado


Boas.

Vou-te confessar que me estavas a deixar devéras irritado com a tua postura. Todos a tentar ajudar, e tu a gozar com a malta!!

Mas pronto, obrigado pela info.  :Pracima: 

Como ainda não tenho aqui o oscilóscopio, não podia analizar os sinais, mas sempre pensei que fosse pwm.

----------


## Luis Montinho

ok bruno obrigado pela ajuda. agora vou tentar por aquilo a trabalhar.
já estava a ficar um bocado lixado porque pareceu dares a entender que sabias e não dizias. O João também já ia nessa onda...
COMO É QUE SABES OU DESCOBRISTE, A REFERENCIA DO COMPONENTE?

OBRIGADÃO

----------


## Luis Montinho

amigos João, Baltasar e restantes intervinientes, parece que estou desenrascado com a bomba. vou exprimentar com a peça nova e depois  digo alguma coisa. 
os malandrecos dos QUINZICOS, queriam que a malta se esforçasse mais, hãã! eu já estva a ficar limitado nas opções.

obrigado a todos

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Nós sabíamos, porque as nossas bombas têm a referência do componente. Elas foram compradas na Tailândia, provavelmente as que são vendidas para a Europa é-lhes retirado algumas das referências para não haver cópias.

Mas pronto, o que interessa é que já consegues arranjar isso.heheheh!!

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Então, conseguiste arranjar a bomba? Já substituíste a peça?

----------

